
Candy Japan Shipments Paused - bemmu
https://www.candyjapan.com/behind-the-scenes/on-pause-due-to-covid19
======
brianwawok
What is the reason for the type of mail that got shut down? Is it normally by
boat and the boats stopped running? It seems like on a global scale most
delivery stuff is still going on, maybe a bit slower in some cases.

~~~
milesvp
I have a friend who needs to ship out of Hong Kong. I can tell you that he’s
greatly effected by the lack of passenger flights. Much of his shipping went
through a shipping aggregator, but ultimately, most of his shipping ended up
as being extra space on passenger flights. His shipping costs are currently
cost prohibitive on much of his volume business, from like $5/item to like
$30.

And worse, there are package quotas now with many carriers, so he’s had to
stop using aggregators.

